# i have a question regrarding bands for 11mm 7/16 inch steel balls



## ppmgshooter (Nov 19, 2016)

the slingshot chanell calc recommends:

http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html

Your ammo weighs 5.44 gramms.

Cut the bands 29.67 cm long.

Band width at the fork is 1.61 cm.

Band width at the pouch is 1.61 cm.

You need 2 bands per side.

Your ammo weighs 5.44 gramms.

Cut the bands 29.67 cm long.

Band width at the fork is 1.61 cm.

Band width at the pouch is 1.61 cm.

You need 2 bands per side.

is there any better bands for that ammo which offer an easier pull ?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

There is really no need to have two bands per side. The very small gain in power is offset by the heavy draw weight. A good single tapered band on each side will work much better and the draw weight will be much less.


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Second what Grumpy said

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

I shoot 11mm steel with ss black .7 mil with a 1in to 3/4in taper. I don't have a chrony to know my fps but I get real good thump on my targets.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I shoot 7/16" steel with .6 simpleshot black with a 30x15 taper. Very fast and you definitely don't need a double band setup with modern bands and tapers. .7 SS black with a 25x13 taper is almost as fast.... Both have about a 14 pound draw weight.

Cheers


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

SS black 7/8 down to 5/8 ss pouch plenty fast enough for me.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

SS 0.8 and Cattyshack 0.82, 27-18 or 30-20 tapers, get 7/16" over 220 fps for me at my 29" draw length. Elongation factor depends on brand of latex. I expect many 0.7 bands will also go over 200 fps with 7/16" handily from short draw. Not sure about straight cuts- I haven't played with them. And while I don't remember if I tried it with 7/16", doubled up SS 0.4 was slightly faster than single SS 0.8 of same taper (thinner is a bit faster, though more work to set up).


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

With my simple shot .6 bands with a 30x15 taper I'm able to get 220 FPS with a 32-in draw. It is very specific to the type of band you use the type of taper and your draw length.

Cheers


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ve been copying down all these tapers and finally I was just like, you know what, I think this is more experiential than formulary. I’ll just get whatever on there and see how it feels and make adjustments based off of that.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> I've been copying down all these tapers and finally I was just like, you know what, I think this is more experiential than formulary. I'll just get whatever on there and see how it feels and make adjustments based off of that.


Usually the best answer. Or at least second best, because when you get one set on you'll like it or figure out which way to change it so you do.


----------

